# Comtrend CT-5374 Multi-DSL CPE



## tango51 (Oct 3, 2008)

hello,

I am an avid movie downloader and recently through our TBayTel services had acquired digital TV for our residence which meant some rewiring jobs in house as well. The new router in place as listed above will not let me use VUZE.com as it is a non-uPnP designated device which has totally wrecked my plans for movies and music downloads. I am connected through my friends computer as the host and there are three of us connected to this router on a small home network. I currently use WinXP pro v.2002 as my OS on an obsolete mobo and legacy components.

I am unable to forward any ports through this router as the setup is run through our service provider TBayTel. I did contact them sometime back in regards to this issue, but, was given limited useful information...so..perhaps you ppl could help me out with this problem.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi i am afraid we will not be able to help with your issue as vuze is a bittorrent client and comes under P2P sharing and that is against our rules and we cannot advise.

Please see  our rules

This thread is now closed.


----------

